# Best Poto Editing Monitors



## Raybo (Mar 28, 2012)

I currently use my laptop for photo editing using Photoshop CS5.  And I do my own printing when I have local exhibits of my work using an Epson Stylus Pro 3800.  I get by with this set-up (having to make a lot of test prints, then adjust, then test etc.) but, as most of you know, laptop screens are notiriously bad at color accuracy and ability to calibrate for high quality photo editing.  


I need some advice on a good external monitor for photo editing.  I am currently looking at the Dell U2410 Ultrasharp or maybe one of the HPs such as the ZR24W or LP2475W.


----------



## SabrinaO (Mar 28, 2012)

get a mac


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 28, 2012)

The Dell monitors are very good, especially considering their price. I currently use a Dell U3010.. and love it. Much better warrantly and service than most of the competition.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 28, 2012)

You'll want an IPS type screen.  A much better technology for accurate viewing & calibration.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to be at B&H this weekend to hopefully see a few of these monitors in action.  I had read a lot about the tinting problems with the Dell (especially the U2410) and wanted to see for myself if it's really an issue.  None of the last 20 reviews on the B&H website said this was a problem but the Amazon website has a lot of comments about it.  Has anyone heard any more about this issue?


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 28, 2012)

This is what I use and it's AWESOME!!!!

30" NEC MultiSync PA301W


----------



## KmH (Mar 28, 2012)

The best displays for image editing cost several thousand dollars. 

The Dell UltraSharp series are IPS displays, but they are not the best IPS displays.

I used a Dell 2209WA until I upgraded to a Wacom Cintiq. Wacom Cintiq 24HD 24-Inch Pen Display - Graphics Monitor with Digital Pen


----------



## Raybo (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm afraid that the Cintiq is out of my price range.  As far as the Multisync is concerned, I thought that I heard that I would need a particular type of hardware to make it compatible with my computer.  Is that so?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 17, 2015)

DorkSterr said:


> This is what I use and it's AWESOME!!!!
> 
> 30" NEC MultiSync PA301W


It better be for $2000


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2015)

Displays have change a bit since 2012 when this thread was started.


----------

